# 1995 Cratsman 536.887992



## john1761 (Jan 31, 2016)

Hi, I am thinking of getting one used. What is your experience with the machine? Is it worth $300.00? Thanks


----------



## wow08816 (Feb 2, 2017)

In its day, it was an excellent entry level machine. Due to its age and the high asking price for a 22 year old blower... I would say no. The average blower engine will last about 20 years. There are many blowers that are still operating that have exceeded the typical average life cycle. But the potential of having to invest more money into this machine in the near future is a high possibility.

So add another $200 for potential repairs and ask yourself do you want to spend $500 for a 22 year old Craftsman blower?


----------



## john1761 (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks. I have an old Craftsman from the 70's . Still runs but as you said the engine is showing its age.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

9hp 29" $300, if it's in good condition it is a fair price as long as nothing major and you can do the work yourself. I'd rather buy it for $200. This is not a high end machine, it's a low end MTD, worth max $450 if reconditioned or somewhere between $350-$400 to sell somewhat easier. Look at the belts, friction disk, scraper bar, skid shoes, shake the auger and impeller, rust, are the wheels rusted on the axles, can you do a compression test, how does it start and accelerate, plan to put a new carb on it now or soon, and belts?

I bought in September a 10hp 29" craftsman Murray made that is a powerhorse for $185, hardly used, no rust, auger and housing look almost new, well balanced, nicer machine than "yours", stronger, better built, entirely different design, he was asking $250. I put $100 parts into it ordered from the internet plus a lot of labor. For the machine I got, I still think it was a good buy.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

I agree, absolutely pass on this one. I wouldnt buy any 1990's Craftsman, ever, for any price, just because there is no need to when you can do so much better. For the same $250 you can get a 30 or 40 year old Ariens that will run circles around a 20 year old Craftsman, last much longer, and need fewer repairs..just becauuse the initial new build quality is so much higher.

Craftsman snowblowers are one of those interesting brands that fall in the catagory of "the older, the better"  I would take a 30 to 40 year old (70's and 80's) Craftsman over a 10 year old (or even new) Craftsman all day long..1970's and 1980's Craftsmans are completely different machines than 1990's and 2000's Craftsmans, and the older ones are far superior quality.

Cub Cadet is also in that same catagory.
1970's Cub Cadet? If its in good shape, buy it, great machine.
Brand new Cub Cadet? Dont bother..not worth it.

When looking at used snowblowers, I would stick with Ariens, Toro and Honda. Period.
Older Simplicity, Snapper, and John Deere are also generally good.

Craftsman I always say "just dont get a Craftsman, ever"..even though there are "good craftsmans" out there (the older ones) a new buyer wont know which is which, so its much easier and safer to just cross off the name completely, unless you know the history of the models and you know what you are looking at.

Scot


----------



## merdody1 (Jan 30, 2017)

I may be in the minority here but I have that same machine and it has served me well for 18 years. I've replaced the friction disc and this past year I replaced the carb. The 9hp engine is strong and tears through any EOD slop that it thrown it's way. On occasion I get some snow melt/oil that drips on the friction wheel and stops the wheels. This year I made a cap out of a vinyl stair tread that I screwed into the shear pin storage cap and it covers the belt cover and keeps the snow melt from getting into the belly. I haven't had the problem at all this year. There may very well be better options available to you but if this is the one you go with you will be fine.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

sscotsman said:


> When looking at used snowblowers, I would stick with Ariens, Toro and Honda. Period.
> Older Simplicity, Snapper, and John Deere are also generally good
> 
> Scot


I stand by what I said, if nothing is wrong with it, $300 is a fair price. At that price you don't have much room to put any money into it. I'd rather buy it for less just in case.

Above SScotsman gave names of good machines with the exception of later JD which they subbed out to Ariens and Murray. The Ariens were good.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I have one of the old built like a tank Craftsman (Noma) blowers and it's great but $300 for that one ?? I'd need a few drinks and it'd have to be the last blower on craigslist. I have a few cheap machines (Brute, Troy, MTD, ...) and they get the job done. This would fall into that category. With care it can last a good long time and I wouldn't just write it off without looking but the price for me is a bit on the crazy side. My old Craftsman, Snappers or Ariens will eat a frozen newspaper and likely kill the engine but do little or no damage. That newer Craftsman or a Troy, MTD ... not so much. That's why some people count them out. 

Your question is what's it worth and the answer is different to different people. For an older Craftsman 9hp 29" machine I'd top out at $150 because I know there are better machines out there like a real JD (not the TRS), Snapper or Ariens 30 or 32" I can get in decent running condition for $250 or less. With some parts and care they can take a beating. Just my 2 cents.

The other thing is I forgot to look at where you are. Around here (WI) there hasn't been much snow and I've had maybe four snows worth firing up a blower. Lots of them on the market and prices are low. If you're out east that might be a whole different story and you might have to pay extra for a marginal blower since they are getting hit like crazy with snow, supply and demand.


----------

